# Autosleeper Symphony Filler Hose Leaking



## BLUEZULU (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a problem with my 1997 Autosleeper Symphony, the filler hose is leaking just above where it enters what appears to be the sill and water leaks out of the sill.
The hose goes from the filler cap, down the back of the offside panel trim and into the sill, it then it appears to run rearwards along the inside of the sillI, then it comes out the back of the sill and heads towards the water tank.
I can just see the pipe down the back of the offside bed base and a small amount of water spurts out from a hole there. I have solved it temporarily by poking the garden hose in past the leaking point.
I would imagine the pipe is easily repaired but I can't see how to remove the offside bed base to get at the pipe.
Any info would be much appreciated.

Regards,

Mike


----------

